# Una rosa per a les noies



## RIU

Hola:

Un tou de roses per a cada una i una de part meva. 

Trad, Betu, Catalonia, Chics, argentina 84, kibramoa, alacant, tampiqueña, Alexacohen, Krolaina, Romarsan, Cristina Moreno, Anthodocheio, Fernita, Maria Madrid, Frida-NC, Cristina., UVA-Q, Eugin, Aceituna, Loladamore, Vanda, ILT, Rosangelus, Mei, silvia fernanda, Raynes, Priss, PunkyZoe, KaRiNe Fr...

Encara que no vingui tant sovint no us penseu que m'oblido... 

Molts petons una abraçada i una rosa noies.

RIU


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias RIU! Tan galante como siempre .

Un abrazote y una rosa para ti 

Tampiqueña


----------



## RIU

Gracias Tampi, los chicos, ejem, recogemos libros, pero bien, bien, esta rosa no la tenía.

Dos links en los que se explica esta fiesta.

http://www.gencat.cat/santjordi/2009/felicitacio/cat/
http://www.gencat.cat/catalunya/santjordi/cat/llibres.htm

Abrazote immenso

RIU


----------



## Tampiqueña

RIU said:


> Gracias Tampi, los chicos, ejem, recogemos libros, pero bien, bien, esta rosa no la tenía.
> 
> Dos links en los que se explica esta fiesta.
> 
> http://www.gencat.cat/santjordi/2009/felicitacio/cat/
> http://www.gencat.cat/catalunya/santjordi/cat/llibres.htm
> 
> Abrazote immenso
> 
> RIU


 

¡Ups!  Ay RIU, es que en mi país no tienen esta linda tradición.
Aunque darle una flor a un amigo está bien visto . Pero para resarcir un poco mi metida de pata, te regalo mi libro favorito.

Más abrazotes (y muchísimas gracias por la explicación de la fiesta )


----------



## RIU

Es un libro precioso, casi me da un ataque al final, en la calle, cuando la quieren seguir de lejos... Muchas gracias reina.

Mira, me han dado ganas de volver a leerlo. Aunque a ver donde lo enterré...


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Crec que arrivo una mica tard, però ací unes roses blanques per totes les noies del forum, que són les meves favorites (tant les roses com les noies )

Salut.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias Riu.

Siempre tienes detalles bonitos como este.

Un abrazo y una flor también para tí.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Riu!!!
Que bello detalle, aunque no se celebra de esa manera, por aca la tradicion se ha venido tomando prestada

Repartieron Rosas en un centro cultural por aca por Caracas.

A mi me encantan las rosas blancas...Pero esa roja viniendo de tus manos esta muy bella...

Un abrazo de vuelta


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas gracias por la rosa. ¡Qué detallazo! 
Un abarazo.
*​


----------



## chics

Gràcies, RIU !
Petons i llibres a tots els nois !!!!


----------



## krolaina

Jo si que arribo tarda Anti. Tots els anys t'acordes RIU, moltes gràcies. Espero que per molts anys més!. Una abraçada!
(Uf, qué tal va mi catalán?)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Jo si que arribo tarda Anti. Tots els anys t'acordes RIU, moltes gràcies. Espero que per molts anys més!. Una abraçada!
> (Uf, qué tal va mi catalán?)


 
Anda, Carol, yo también acabo de ver el mensajito.

Riu: mil gràcies.

Carol: un 10, el teu català!!! Això deuen ser els aires blaugranes, que arriben a Madrizzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## RIU

Ufff, últimament vaig com diu avui en Panja... però, com voleu que no em recordi de totes vosaltres?

Gracies a totes també.

Carol, un re-10!

Petons.

RIU


----------



## UVA-Q

RIU, éste es el record de mi impuntualidad, y lo digo con toda la vergüenza de que soy capaz!!!!      No he estado muy activa en los foros y te acabo de encontrar!!!

Muchísimas gracias por tan hermosa rosa!!!!

Antie, gracias también!

Para ustedes uno de mis favoritos y muchos abrazos!


----------



## romarsan

UVA-Q said:


> RIU, éste es el record de mi impuntualidad, y lo digo con toda la vergüenza de que soy capaz!!!!      No he estado muy activa en los foros y te acabo de encontrar!!!
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por tan hermosa rosa!!!!
> 
> Antie, gracias también!
> 
> Para ustedes uno de mis favoritos y muchos abrazos!



Tus rosas, la de Riu y la de Antie, te están esperando tan frescas y preciosas como el primer dia, Emma.

Un besote pa' ti.


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> Tus rosas, la de Riu y la de Antie, te están esperando tan frescas y preciosas como el primer dia, Emma.
> 
> Un besote pa' ti.


 

Gracias Ro!!!


----------



## Vanda

A Vanda mencionada, sou eu???!!!! Não tinha visto a mensagem. Se for, obrigadíssima. Fico comovida com seu gesto.
Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas Gracias Riu,
Un abrazo


----------



## RIU

De nada chicas, yo últimamente parezco también el Guadiana. Besos.


----------

